# A set of turnning tools for a sort of newbe.



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi all,
I'll try to make a long story short.

My wife surprised on the 4th of July with a Grizzzly G1495 lathe with a copy attachment she found on CL.
It had all kinds of goodies that came with it.
It looks like it didn't get much use.

I haven't had any time to play with but I did check it out and seems in very good shape.
Ok, 
While I was just thinking about chucking up a piece of scrap in it I realized the tools that came with it was junk.

My wife was asking what I was doing and I explained to her just that. We talked for awhile and she put her foot down
and said " If you are going to get a set of tools to learn on you get a set that will last while you are learning,
NO junk Chines steel, get good German steel, ask your computer friends what they think" I love that woman.
So computer friends, what say you?
Also what sharping system would be good for a nube to start on?
Thanks,
Rick
FYI: I have used a lathe before, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## bheckson (May 2, 2013)

I have found Penn State Industries to be my forefront when coming to lathing tools, they have a variety of different tools and sizes. I LOVE Benjamin's best. They have "starter" kits that are relatively inexpensive, I think maybe for 6-8 tools around 80 dollars. What kind of wood turning do you think that you will be turning, more bowls or spindle turning such as pens, candlesticks, or straighter longer pieces like balusters and table legs. The answer will determine what you will need to buy. 
I also have found this video by Robbie the wood turner to be the most helpful when it comes to sharpening, however WWGOA has a good short video on sharpening you lathe tools that seems to be good as well. I use a variable speed grinder with an aluminum oxide wheel and turn as slow as my grinder will go. It yields pretty good results! 





Good luck to you and it seems like you need to stick with your woman! She sounds like a keeper.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I suspect, or hope, my wife got me a set of Hurricane chisels for Christmas. The reviews are good and the price is right; but I haven't actually used them.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been searching for a good quality starter kit, and after reading many posts here and at sawmillcreek.org, I decided that this tool set should be the best in price/value/quality:
http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Sets-of-5-Basic-Turning-Tools-by-Henry-Taylor-HSS/productinfo/227-HSDM/

I haven't bought it yet… too many other projects to finish first.

However, it's a suggestions, something you can put on your list.


----------



## cebfish (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the PSI tool as well .they work great for me. I have done a lot of pens


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Sharpening is a skill, in and of itself, that must be learned.
Were I you, I would get the Benjamin's Best 8 piece set from PSI along with the 3 Piece Bowl Gouge set and a smaller spindle gouge. This will give you a good selection of tools to work with & will also be inexpensive enough to "hone" your sharpening skills. You WILL be grinding away metal, while learning to sharpen & experimenting with different "bevel grinds", may as well do that on less expensive, but good quality tools, rather than uber expensive HIGH quality tools.

Just MHO, YMMV!!!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If already have a 6" or 8" bench grinder, this basic system with optional Vari-grind jig will help you keep your tools sharp. We use friable aluminum oxide wheels to sharpen turning tools, white, pink, or blue color. If need to buy a bench grinder 6" is smallest size can use for turning tool larger even better.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/125676/Oneway-Wolverine-Grinding-Jig.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/125677/Vari-grind-FingernailSide-Grinding-Jig.aspx

Only tool German tool maker that sell turning tools in the USA is Two Cherries and Diefenbacher tools.

https://twocherriesusa.com/category/turning/

Would not waste your money on this brand.

http://www.diefenbacher.com/turning.htm

BB tools
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/woodturning-tools.html

Hurricane tools
http://thewoodturningstore.com/categories/Woodturning-Tools-4.html

I always recommend only buy the tools you need vice tool sets. If have to have a set check out HF red handle set for $80 or white handle set for $55.

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-professional-wood-turning-set-61794.html


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm not sure about German tools but I am sure there are some good ones. A "standard" for quality is Sheffield steel which is UK. Some of the brands are Ashley Iles, Sorby, Hamlet, Crown. Some quality suppliers also use UK brands under their own name; such as Packard tools are made by Hamlet and Woodworkers Supply are made by Crown.
I have some of the Hurricane and they seem to be fine. I do not know if they are PRC or UK but the bowl gouges are sized by UK specs.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I can vouch for the Hamlet tools from Packard Woodworks … very high quality Sheffield steel backed by first rate customer service and good prices.


----------



## zeebro (Dec 13, 2013)

I just bought the 8pc benjamins best set. there is a 10% off coupon with psi first time buyers. Came to 75 bux after shipping. This chisel set is great but my HF 40'' lathe is leaving a lot to be desired. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BigDumbAnimal (Jun 15, 2013)

The benjamins best tools are pretty good. Thats what I bought when I was getting started and they are still my go to tools 2 years later. One of their starter sets should get you going, either the 6 or 8 piece set should do. For sharpening I would recomend the wolverine system with the verigrind. It's easy to use and makes it very easy to repead the same grind again and again. There are lots of good videos on YouTube about sharpening lathe tools, Capt Eddie has some good ones. His system is a little different but the basics are all there.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow! 
What great info, thanks guys.

I will be wanting to turn just about anything except pens.

I'm leaning towards the Hurricane 16 piece set, it will give me lots of options to find out just what I will like to use.
Plus the price isn't too bad.

I have a 8'' grinder 3/4 HP @ 3400 RPM, is that too fast?
Don't want to burn new tools.

With the wolverine system with the vari-grind will that take care of all the tools or will I need to order a skew attachment also?

And what grinding wheels would you recommend if my grinder will work?

Thanks so much guys,
Rick


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Food for thought, many of the Sheffield steel mills closed, tourism a bigger priority today. One or steel mills remaining today and produce nothing but exotic steels. What has not changed is number of steel merchants operating there!

Ashley Isles and Sorby still claim they make their tool there. Maybe they do maybe not. Do you consider cutting steel to size, putting a bevel, and handle on a tool manufacturing? Proliferation of people selling turning tools today suggest cutting steel to size, putting a bevel on a tool, and putting a handle on or selling you their mo-better handle definitely manufacturer. Heck just putting a handle on a turning tool with epoxy might also be considered manufacturing in the USA today.

Several years back a woodturner discovered there was 22 ways to make High Speed Steel and meet international standards.

Ben Best, Harbor Freight, and Hurricane tools probably not made of the best HSS, but affordable. KYRO & Powder Metal turning tools (Henry Taylor & Crown) have not lived up to manufacturer's claims.

Staying brand names HSS turning tools like Ashley Isles, Crown, Hamlet, Henry Taylor, and Sorby if shop sales and take advantage of quantity discounts will save you money buy two or more tools at a time.

Two of my favorite vendors are;

Craft Supplies http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com

Packard Woodworks http://www.packardwoodworks.com


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok,
I spent have the day learning about sharping.
Going with the wolverine system.
What I can't find is what grit wheels I should use.
Remember I will have new tools starting out.
Rick


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

My first woodturning tools were made out of screwdrivers sharpened on my bench grinder and belt sander. They worked darn good and also gave me lots of practice sharpening! 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Bear in mind that you can get by using cheap versions of certain tools. I'd recommend getting quality gouges and skews but retaining the lousy scrapers that came with the lathe. An old woodturner pointed out to me when I first learned woodturning that scrapers are so easy to sharpen one can get by with almost anything.

A cheap parting tool is also fine. They really don't need to do a lot of cutting and are also easy to sharpen.

After getting some practice, then upgrading to better scrapers may be desirable but I've always been satisfied with my homemade scrapers fashioned from O1 bar stock.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Two most widely available manufactures selling friable wheels to woodturners are Camel and Norton. There are other manufacturers but harder to find these days because venders not carrying their products.

Medium grit for turners is either 46 or 60 grit. Fine grits run 80,100,120, and super fine 150. I use 46 grit wheel for changing bevel angle or repairing damaged edge and use a fine 80 grit wheel for resharpening.

Cannot buy friable wheels in my town so order my wheels from Packard Woodworks or Sharpening Supplies.com, check for local suppliers where you live.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

get the Wolverine Vari grind for fingernail grinds on gouges. I have had excellent performance from cheap tools - PSI Benjamins Best, Hurricane Tools, and Harbor Freight (the dark, maroon colored handles). Decide what you think you will turn - bowls or spindles (covers a lot of stuff - everything but bowls) and start with those types of gouges. If its spindles, the HF set is a great choice - cheap tools with good HSS that you can learn to sharpen with.

Lots of debate on sharpening, mainly concerning how fine the final grind or surface finish should be. I use Tormek jigs with a 6" bench grinder (8" is better but I had the grinder) with gray wheels to rough in a new grind, and finish on a grizzly 10" wet sharpener. The advantage to the wet sharpener is a polished cutting surface that lasts longer.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there a difference between normal grinder wheels and friable wheels?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

The friable wheels reduce the risk of overheating the tool and loosing it's temper.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Friability - Ability to fracture under pressure so that as the cutting edges become dull, the grain breaks off and exposes sharp new cutting edges. Sounds nice in theory but can still blue you tools if not paying attention. You should worry about bluing your tools regardless of the steel made from. So use a light touch and just dress up bevel edge when sharpening.

The best friable wheels you can buy.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=sharp-sg

The next best friable wheels and I buy these!

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=sharp-n3xw

If want to save a few bucks these wheels work just fine.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=sharp-nao

Of course shop around for best price or wheels on sale whether local or ordering them.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I inferred that but I phrased my question wrong. What I wanted to know was whether friable was a specific type of wheel (as in there are 2 kinds, friable and non-friable) or a variable quality of all wheels. No matter, I googled it and found this if anyone else is interested:

http://americanmachinist.com/features/all-about-abrasives

The short answer is friable means the abrasive continuously breaks off exposing a new cutting surface. Like garnet sandpaper which cuts fast but wears out fast. I had heard the term before but never knew exactly what it meant.

edit; thanks Wildwood, we were typing at the same time.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok guys this is what I decided on so far from Packard Woodworks,

Master Wolverine 2 Sharpening System,"

Wolverine Skew Attachment

Wheel Balancing System

Norton 8"x1" 60 Grit White Al. Oxide Wheel

Norton 8"x1" 100 Grit White Al. Oxide Wheel

As far as the tools go, had a talk with the wife and we- she decided that since I was going to start out doing spindle work first not to get the big set of tools right now.
Made since, bowl turning would come later.

I have a new bedroom set to make for her and living room and and and, so just go with me on this.

I will have time off through the holidays and will get to play with my lathe and learn to use the new sharpening tools while I'm off, sooooo I'm buying the---- wait for it----- Windsor Design 8 Piece High Speed Steel Professional Wood Turning Set
while I'm learning I can butcher these tools without spend a lot of dough.

Yes yes I know I should probably spend the money for something better but

Besides, mom said she would get me a really nice set of tools after I learn how to sharpen and use the ones I have.
Did I mention how much I love that woman?

Okay,
Feed back guys, Thanks again.
Rick


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Up Date:
I will get my new Wolverine set up tomorrow and I can't wait to play with it.

I had to order a new grinder because I found out my grinder has bad bearings in it form a lot of hard use.
So I order a new one from WC the slow speed Rikon, not happy with the CS so far.

My question is, have anyone used the Oneway to sharppin your chisels ?
I got the AO wheels coming too.

Going to be too much fun.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

The Wolverine system is used by a lot of turners to sharpen chisels. I use that system. I also have the Tormek Jet clone as I thought that system would be better. I haven't mastered that system and still use the Wolverine as it is quick and easy. The Windsor Design chisels are a good set to learn on. I have that set and still use some of them. I have never bought another "set" of chisels, just individuals of Sorbys, Crown, and Benjamin's Best. It does take patients to learn on a lathe.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

You will like the Wolverine system,I have one.There are lots of videos ect on its use.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Update!

First thanks for all the input.

Got the Wolverine sharpening stuff on Wednesday, Wow! Nice stuff!
I won't get the grinder until the 17th from WC, more on them later.

So all I could do was play with the balancing tool with the new wheels I ordered, very COOL!
So just for yucks I tried to slide them on the old grinder, no go.
I gave Oneway a call and talked to Keven, nice guy and very helpful.
What I found out was that old grinder has a 16mm shaft not 5/8, I'm glad I order a new grinder.
Just a FYI.
Rick


----------

